# Do I really have to do this??



## HER79 (Jan 23, 2003)

I just found this website today, and after 8 months of wondering what is wrong with me, everything I read on this website could be coming out of my mouth. I feel like I have an answer.That said, I just went to see a GI specialist this week. He recommended an abdominal ultrasound, UGI and small bowel x-rays, and a barium enema. I have no worries about the first two...no problem. Obviously, I am less than excited about the barium enema. I know you all aren't doctors and do not know my specific case, but how necessary is the barium enema? What if I try a different diet, more fiber, etc., etc. and that really helps me feel better? I just do not have the extreme symptons related to UC or Crohn's. I am so terrified to go through such a painful, unpleasant, humiliating experience when I am nearly positive that I have IBS. Can anyone relate to this or offer advice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Glad you finally found some help, and also found this website too







. Anyway, I just had a small bowel x-ray and didn't have to have a barium enema







Maybe because you're getting different procedures you need to have it. I guess the bottom line is that if you are sick enough, you'll go through with it. I guess it's really something u and your doctor should discuss...Good luck whatever u decide!Sammie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

The only way you can be sure it is just IBS, is to rule out anything else by way of testing.


----------



## HER79 (Jan 23, 2003)

I am going to have the first two tests, the ultrasound and the UGI and small bowel, so as to rule out something in those areas. Then, I am going to follow a good IBS diet, follow all of the directions, etc., etc. and see if my symptoms lessen. I want to try that for a month or so, but if it doesn't help, I will go in for the barium enema. Its amazing how much I identify with the information given on this website. The most interesting thing I read was about how a serious shock to your GI system can bring on IBS. I went to India and got sicker than you can imagine. Also, I have often said the reason I feel sick is because when I eat and feel even a slight discomfort, my brain overreacts and remembers how sick I was in India and immediately perceives present discomfort as the "about to die" kind of sick I felt before. Its quite amazing.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Go for the barium enema-I'm the biggest baby and I've had both the barium enema and the colonscopy-neither (especially the colonoscopy) bothered me! It's a bit uncomfortable but not painful-more embarrassing than anything-having a tube stuck up you, a balloon inflated so the liquid doesn't leak out and radioactive material pumped in you! But, believe me-it's not bad-took about 20 minutes-they ask you to turn different ways to take different shots on the xray and you're down. You'll have white bm's for a couple of days until the barium has passed thru you but it's so worth the test. you don't want to risk having something wrong with you and go another month of worrying and building yourself up with anticipation. See if you could have the dr. do a colonoscopy instead-they'll have to do it anyway if they find any polyps-barium enema can only see things-not remove them as the colonoscopy can. Plus, you're given DRUGS and you fall asleep at the drop of a hat when the IV is started! I really feel that is the way to go! Get the dr. to run that test-you'll be happy you did and it will set your mind at ease knowing that you will have had the most thorough exam possible! Good luck and let me know what you've decided!


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

i wish my barium enema xray had been that easy! it hurt so bad and the worst part was feeling like i really needed to poo and having to hold it while they take like 20 xrays.. it sucked.. i hated it.. but that was the worst part to me..


----------



## TheCatWhisperer (Feb 18, 2003)

Mine wasn't too bad, it was embarassing as hell though (24/m) and it was on my BIRTHDAY!!! WTF? Anyway, the nurses (yes two, around my age... *sigh*) kept on encouraging me, and were really supportive (Am a bit of a baby with hospitals..)It only took about 6 hours to get the rest of the barium out. I'de say the WORST part of the entire procedure was a combination of the wait (had to wait 2 months) and then prolly the magnesium drink.. god it tastes awful, and I HATE D. (though that's my major symptom...)


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Hi HER79: I read your post with interest. If you were in India and were ill, I would also have the doctor check for giardia and/or shigalla. I lived in India for 5 years and had giardia on a monthly, yes monthly, basis. I lived on antibiotics which is basically when I'm having so many problems now. It's worth the blood test and/or stool cultures to find out. They can give you antibiotics for the bacterial infections and that will make you feel much better. Good luck, Phyllis


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Everyone ... I can relate to this message and thought I'd take a moment to share my thoughts. I felt the same way when I was at my doctor and she started describing my "options" as she called it. I remember her leaving the exam room for a few moments to take a phone call. While she was gone the nurse came in and calmly said, "Doctor wants to schedule you for a barium enema." I suddenly felt a wave of anxiety and mumbled something like, "Do I really have to do that?"Well...yes, I needed to do it. They did find something, which was a relief, and I'm being treated for it. For sure, the test wasn't pleasant, but it wasn't as horrible as I expected. It was embarrassing. That was the worst part for me. While I was getting on the table, somehow my gown slipped completely off. Then one of the techs (female, thank God) noticed the underwire in my bra and asked me to remove it. Something about affecting the xrays. There I was with nothing on but paper slippers. (I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.)I tried to think back on what my doctor's nurse told me when she scheduled the exam, that the technicians "have seen everything...just try to relax." It's really hard to relax when they wheel over the large bag filled with the white stuff. It's hard to relax while you're getting the nozzle poked in your bottom and feel the balloon being inflated inside you. And, yes, you feel pressure and discomfort as the test progresses. And you're c-o-l-d, at least I was.Other details I'll skip, but all in all, it's IMPORTANT that you do this if your doctor recommends it. You need to find out what's happening. Someday they'll do non-invasive lower GI's. I seem to have heard they're doing it already. In the meantime, take care of yourselves, everyone. -Vicki


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Her : Get the TEST .. you never know what might show up and it really is not that bad on a scale of tests and procedures, but if you are really really uptight, talk to your doctor and get something to relax you. I've had IBS symptoms for over 30 years and in that time have had more Barium ennema'a, colonoscopies, sigmoidscopes etc., than I can count. - None pleasant, but the best part is the peace of mind you feel after. The Xray hurts no more than being constipated, just breathe deeply to relax and think of the poor people that have to perform these tests for a living !!!!! Why would anyone want to choose this career is beyond me. - If a colonoscopy is required, ensure that you ask to be given a sedative ...Not all doctors do this and believe me This is painful, but with a little sedative, its just like having a wee nap in the middle of the day. - - My first one was in 1976,, no sedative and agonizing, but the KIND nurse that was assisting took my mind off it by reminding me that the pain I was feeling was likely 1/4 of what my wife would go through with childbirth - - didn't help much but I had a lot more sympathy for my wife when a few years later she gave birth to our first child. . Take care . . Have the test and best of Luck ..


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi. Just one more thing or two. To all of you having tests, if you're worried to the point of feeling sick (like I was), talk to your doctor about taking something beforehand to calm you down. I tried to tough it out. Be kind to yourself. Doctor wants me to have another barium enema in May to see what improvement I'm making. You bet I'm going to ask for something the day before and morning of.


----------

